# Minnkota i-Pilot GPS based trolling system



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

A year ago I sent an email to Minnkota about a feature that would be cool to have built into their auto-pilot trolling motors. The ability to program in S-turns. This isn't it, but it's a great new add-on feature.

Check out the Minnkota video from ICAST 09.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/icast09.html?ccode=ICASTMINN01


The i-Pilot has 4 revolutionary functions, enabled by its internal GPS-based system. These include: 

*Record a track* 
Simply push the Record button and fish along your desired course. i-Pilot will store that track to memory (up to three separate tracks). When you want to retrace a course, i-Pilots Playback functions will automatically guide your boat down the track. 

i-Pilot can record your track (A to B), and then retrace the path automatically. To retrace your path in either direction, just press the Track to Start or Track to End buttons. 

*Spot-lock* 
Spot-Lock works like an electronic anchor. With the push of a button, Spot-Lock will keep you on the fish. Spot-Lock Recall lets you return to that spot later. 

Select your spot, and if you drift more than five feet away, i-Pilot will trigger your trolling motor to bring you back. 

*CoPilot and Cruise Control* 
Select and maintain a consistent speed for optimum bait presentation with cruise control, and use the legendary speed and steering functions of Minn Kota® CoPilot to precisely control your boat. 

*Advanced AutoPilot* 
Just point your trolling motor in the direction you want to head and activate Advanced AutoPilot. i-Pilot keeps you on your heading and delivers you there with GPS accuracy, compensating for wind, waves, currents or drift.


----------

